# معامل انتاج الالبان



## ستار سلمان (29 يوليو 2006)

ارجو من الاخوة اصحاب الخبرة مساعدتي في اعطائي معلومات عن خط انتاج الالبان لاني معرفتي 
بالموضوع قليلة وقد توليت صيانة معمل 
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## okab73 (22 أبريل 2009)

شو المشكله في المعمل 
ماكنات التعبئه ولا جهاز البستره


----------



## جاسم (13 سبتمبر 2010)

س.ع
اريد معلومات عن المبادء الاساسية لانشاء معمل بيبسي وباقل كلفة


----------

